# Help Me Convince My Parents To Let Me Get A Rabbit?



## HelloThere123Betta

Hey guys! Soo... I really really want a bunny! Specifically a lop eared one! I think they are the cutest thing ever! But my parents aren't that easy to win over. I've done some research about them and I even made a Prezi. I'm waiting until I make a little bit more money so I can pay for some of the costs also. I'll link my Prezi on here so you can see it, would everyone please leave some comments, advice, anything I should add(?) I would really appreciate it! Thanks!
http://prezi.com/lfps6gpkyxfa/copy-of-bunny-rabbit/


----------



## BeckyFish97

Prove your responsibility, promise to do everything for the bunny, and keep your promise thats all I can say, the prezi is good, but I wouldn't buy the hay holder, my bunny cut himself on one


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Oh no! Really? Would a wood one work better?


----------



## Crowntailed

Rabbits require a very big a cage and those things can get exspenisve. They cost a lot of cash and time, make sure you have time everyday to feed, care, clean, and play with the bunny. And always make sure you have a couple of hundred dollors on hand to pay for vet bills. If you get a female rabbit you should get her spayed because 80% of nonspayed female rabbits will get canser by the age of 4-5. And remember do a LOT of research before getting one.


----------



## Olympia

For a cage, I think a better option would be something like this:
Top Paw™ Exercise Pen with Door - 36" - Gates & Exercise Pens - Dog - PetSmart
The ones made for dogs are a good size. The ones made for small pets are usually too small. Putting a blue tarp under it would make easy cleaning that won't damage flooring, with some towels and such over top for comfort.
A lot of those 2 story cages have wire floors that can hurt bunny feet.

I'd look into a breed like a dwarf or lionhead... They are more expensive initially, but you can get away with a tinier cage than for a larger breed. Alternatively, I'd look for a rabbit rescue, or even the local humane society. You can usually find already fixed bunnies there, just need to find a small breed. Small bunnies also eat less, and that adds up over a while.

Also, I'd grab a phone book, call all the vet offices in town, ask if they do bunnies, how much for spaying... If you live in/near a large city, you may find some info on which vets are the best for your town.


----------



## Laki

What I tell people pretty regularly is to think about a bunny, long and hard. 
I'm allergic to my bunny's hay and fur when she molts (sheds her whole coat twice a year) so think about that.
The cage in the pic you had is the size of my bunny's condo, anything smaller is not suitable. The pieces for the cage can be found at WalMart for 15$ per pack, a cage that size used about 4-5 packs (I think)
Don't buy store bought treats!!! They're full of sugar and seeds and things bunny shouldn't eat. www.rabbit.org = Bunny owner's bible. Go there for healthy treat recipes!! I bake bunny treats for myself and 2 girls at my workplace  They are healthy and you know what's gone into them. 
Toys can be found in the baby and cat toy section of dollar stores. Cardboard, have lots of it on hand because bunny will chew!
Thrift stores have cheap fleece blankets and sheets for lining cages with. 
You'll NEED to have a female spayed. Neutering is reccommended for males to control pee spraying. And in both sexes, fixing will eliminate BAD behaviors from hormones. 

Please please please look into rescuing one. Stores buy their bunnies from mills where they are given inadequate care. Do not support that, especially since you'll receive terrible info on proper care and they'll likely give you a sick rabbit (or one with a compromised immune system). Plus, rescues will give you the option of fostering the rabbit first to see if it fits in with your family and lifestyle. AND most rescues spay/neuter ALL rabbits in their care. 

Anything else, just ask me. I've only been studying and researching rabbits for the 5 and a half years of having them but I feel I have some knowledge I can share. A rabbit is no cute commitment either, most HATE to be handled and carried around (being prey animals) and they can live to be 10-12 years old.

edit- I just seen Olympia's post and actually the smaller the rabbit the higher energy it has!! SO a larger cage would be essential and more out of cage time!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

HelloThere123Betta said:


> Hey guys! Soo... I really really want a bunny! Specifically a lop eared one! I think they are the cutest thing ever! But my parents aren't that easy to win over. I've done some research about them and I even made a Prezi. I'm waiting until I make a little bit more money so I can pay for some of the costs also. I'll link my Prezi on here so you can see it, would everyone please leave some comments, advice, anything I should add(?) I would really appreciate it! Thanks!
> http://prezi.com/lfps6gpkyxfa/copy-of-bunny-rabbit/


How old are you? I am really impressed by that Prezi! Good job! That will help win them over! Also tell them rabbits are quieter than most pets, and that you need a companion.


----------



## Olympia

****. Never thought of that. 
Also, be totally sure you're ready- I went through so many "I promise I'll take care of him"'s when I was little that now my parents don't trust me with animals, even though I'm much more responsible and logical over what I can handle. >_>


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> ****. Never thought of that.
> Also, be totally sure you're ready- I went through so many "I promise I'll take care of him"'s when I was little that now my parents don't trust me with animals, even though I'm much more responsible and logical over what I can handle. >_>


+1

Also think about why you really want a bunny. If it's just because they are cute then it might not be a good idea to get one. Also, you're gonna hate hearing this, but you might want to wait a couple months and see if you still want one by then. If you still do, then you are less likely to lose interest.


----------



## Laki

Bunnies are extremely cute. Those pics in your prezi are adorable. However, and I cannot express this enough, bunnies are not your typical cuddly pet. Allergies are a big concern, and I only want to say this again because yesterday my rescue took in 2 male rabbits. Neither was neutered and they had been living together in a hutch outside because the owner developed allergies. They had torn ears from fighting, infected male-parts and they were both stained so bad from peeing on each other that the white ones fur is going to be yellow for months. 

I'm not saying this to offend you or tell you not to get a rabbit but really think long and hard about them. Bunnies are complex animals, they shouldn't be kept in a cage and they shouldn't be bought because they're cute. 

If I had my time back I would have gotten 2 to bond. They're easier to bond when they're young and they make each other happier. 

Oh, also- with lops you have to make sure their ears stay dry and clean.

And as much as you'll hate to hear this again- I agree with waiting for a few months to really research all the pro's and cons. You could also get involved with a rescue and see how some bunnies behave and give yourself a feel for the types of things you'll be dealing with  Good luck!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Definitely debate a bunny... trust me. I WORKED with them, and as much as I thought I wanted one I don't know x.x spaying and nuetering is a must... Males WILL spray and it is very...very...smelly...

Plus take in mind life span. Just for my guineas, they can live 4-8 year usually... I pay 30.00 monthly for food, hay, etc, plus leaned towards fleece to save me 15-30.00 extra a month... And guineas don't need as big of a cage as a bunny D: Plus what if's and all, and what happens when _______ happens, and all that 

Trust me you want to do research of pros and cons  do what if's, do what happens when _____ happens, and if someone has a bunny, even ask if you can take care of it for a few weeks. ON HAND experience will teach you more than google for sure.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Sena Hansler said:


> Definitely debate a bunny... trust me. I WORKED with them, and as much as I thought I wanted one I don't know x.x spaying and nuetering is a must... Males WILL spray and it is very...very...smelly...
> 
> Plus take in mind life span. Just for my guineas, they can live 4-8 year usually... I pay 30.00 monthly for food, hay, etc, plus leaned towards fleece to save me 15-30.00 extra a month... And guineas don't need as big of a cage as a bunny D: Plus what if's and all, and what happens when _______ happens, and all that
> 
> Trust me you want to do research of pros and cons  do what if's, do what happens when _____ happens, and if someone has a bunny, even ask if you can take care of it for a few weeks. ON HAND experience will teach you more than google for sure.


Yes you have to look at the bad points as well as the good, because if you don't go into owning a bunny knowing the facts about what you're letting yourself in for then you will end up regretting it, and that isnt fair for you or the bunny!


----------



## Olympia

I think the single most responsible thing a pet owner can do, when they hear someone wants an animal, is to tell them all the negatives, all the bad stuff, why they're terrible pets. It sounds odd, but that's what you do when someone's considering getting into falconry, that's the first thing your mentor will try to do, try and talk you out of it. Any animal is a huge commitment (especially a falcon lol) and if a person isn't willing to go through all the negatives, then they aren't ready for the animal. 
After that, you can tell them about how awesome an animal is, of course.
Rabbit pee is one of the nastiest things ever. They are not the smelliest animal I've dealt with (snake omg), but they are pretty bad. I never got allergies to my bunny, but I did get allergies to my mice and it was hard when my dad forced me to take them back to the store.
I've found the best way to cuddle a bunny is to just lay on the floor and pet them. It's less scary for them when you get down to their level.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Thanks guys so much for all the advice, I will DEFINATELY be waiting for awhile to debate, also because I don't have much money to help out. I understand that they will have to be spayed/neutered which is why I do really want to get one from the Humane Society, or an Animal Shelter. By getting one from an Animal Shelter, does anyone know the differance in price there will be, or will it generally be the same?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

finnfinnfriend said:


> How old are you? I am really impressed by that Prezi! Good job! That will help win them over! Also tell them rabbits are quieter than most pets, and that you need a companion.


 Thanks! I'm 16 years old.


----------



## Laki

We only have one bunny/small animal rescue for the province!! So all the shelters are in touch with the volunteers and facebook is the biggest means for transportation for the little guys. Facebook has really made our small animal rescue what it is. 

All the rabbits are adopted out fixed and vet checked so the adoption fee is 75$. That's nothing considering the cost of having your own pet includes buying it and then taking it to be spayed. A spay costs about 250$ !!! (Or it did 5.5 years ago! lol) So rescuing is DEFINITELY the way to save money, plus save a life!

I agree with Sena. I always tell people the negatives first, not to scare them but to give them a wake up call. The pet stores around here would never hire me! lol


----------



## Olympia

Think someone said this, but a shelter will let you foster a bunny too, which is a good way to decide if you want one for real.


----------



## EverythingNice55

It takes A LOT of responsibility, and most of the times people get sick of their pet after a few months...but if you REAAAALLY want one, you should prove you're ready! Doing extra chores is a way to go, too! Or, just but one and say your friend bought you one! LOL, okay don't actually do that, but the shore thingy is good!


----------

